# iTouch radio en ligne



## loicsterc (26 Septembre 2008)

bonjour je voulais savoir si il y avait moyen d'ecouter des radios en ligne genre fg dj radio, avec le nouvelle iTouch

un grand merci


----------



## kapik (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui tu peux via des petites applications qui se connectent au web. 
Si ta une solive sans le net je suis preneur!


----------



## loicsterc (27 Septembre 2008)

pour cette radio pense pas qu'ils font des podcasts ^^ enfin a voir.

merci pour ta reponse


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2008)

avec allradio en edge, wifi, 3G... et puis tant que je parle d'eux, vivement la 1.1 qui devait sortir fin aout, et la 1.2 prévu pour septembre... la sortie du firmware 2.2 a du leur poser quelques problèmes... mais ils ne communiquent pas trop la dessus... NDA oblige ?


----------



## loicsterc (27 Septembre 2008)

avec allradio tu sais rajouter des radios comme sur itunes?

sur l'apple store ils disent que l'on pourrait ...

c'est la seul qui le permet ou bien il y en aurai des gratuites?

mais je me demandais certaines radios en ligne proposent un lecteur via une page web

es-ce que l'itouch peut utiliser cette technique? 

d'apres apple c'est internet dans notre poche et pas internet mobile


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2008)

la road map de all radio indique que l'on pourra ajouter ses stations en version 1.2, mais il y a deja un choix enorme.

pour les radio sur les pages web, les lecteurs reposent souvent sur flah, donc niet...


----------

